# Self fill recommendation machines, budget circa 2k - 3k



## Keyser Söze (5 mo ago)

Hi

small cafe -new start-up with a budget of around 2k-3k for a self-fill machine behind the counter. Any recommendations? 
currently looking at this machine 








Iberital IB7 2 Group Fully Auto Compact - Black


Iberital's Espresso Coffee Machine IB7 Compact 2 Group is perfectly suited to creating a great coffee in a small space with a single steam wand to save space. A high quality espresso coffee machine with the durability Iberital are known for. Scroll down for more information. Own outright from...




kingdomcoffee.co.uk





TIA


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Keyser Söze said:


> Hi
> 
> small cafe -new start-up with a budget of around 2k-3k for a self-fill machine behind the counter. Any recommendations?
> currently looking at this machine
> ...


Don't forget a water softener.


----------

